

India makes good on vow to sabotage ACTA - CoryOndrejka
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/06/india-launches-offensive-against-acta-cites-due-process.ars

======
forinti
Sabotage entails (for me, at least) some furtiveness and it seems to me that
they are very clear about their motives and desires. And they are completely
within their right.

~~~
CoryOndrejka
Fair point. I am thrilled by India's actions and didn't mean to imply they
weren't acting exactly as they said they would.

------
nileshtrivedi
Surprisingly, there is very little discussion happening on this topic on
Indian tech forums like pluggd.in or medianama.com.

Overall, the Indian government's main concern is about the impact on the
generic pharmaceuticals industry. I hope officials high up are also
considering the digital media angle.

~~~
lallysingh
Frankly, India's got a 40% poverty rate. They care about the basic needs of
their people first.

If they do care about digital media, it's very, very, very low on the list of
priorities.

~~~
papachito
As a matter of fact, the digital economy play a huge role in the 60% abot
poverty rate. So it should matter to them.

~~~
ericd
You're not talking about digital media in that case. It's the rest of the
"digital economy" that matters to them, specifically the telecommunications
part.

------
known
ACTA is not a win-win proposition for
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_World>

~~~
ROFISH
I've heard a few rumors that ACTA's primary purpose is not meant for piracy
controls inside the respective countries like US or EU, but instead about
piracy of street-vendors in third world countries. The reason for the secrecy
was to keep them out so they don't complain.

The problem, of course, is that it's too generic and overarching and nobody
wins except Big Copyright. When a country is worried about a treaty affecting
generic drug manufacturing, IP laws have gone too far.

------
JulianMorrison
Thank you, India.

